# Anxiety Disorders > Body Dysmorphic >  >  BDD

## ImWeird

Why you not list?!

----------


## Katie

Wut is bdd?

----------


## Vert1go

What is it Parakeet? Just curious? lol

----------


## Marleywhite

It is an acronym for Body Dysmorphic Disorder.

----------


## ImWeird

Phil never added it... I'm going to unleash the fury of hell.

----------

